# Eheim 2217 spray bar setup



## prestonyale (May 18, 2010)

I have 2 Eheim 2217's on my 55 and what I did was place the spray bars on the back wall facing toward the front of the aquarium angled up slightly for water agitation with the intakes on each corner of the tank with my heater in the middle of the 2 spraybars. 

Has worked beautiful for me  I have good water flow throughout the entire tank, the flow goes from the back to the front of the aquarium then swirls clockwise/counter clockwise in the middle and back again. About the fish, once you do this set-up they will have to get used to the currents in the tank, after they get used to it, no problem. My fish swim mid/Low tho... Once i get my blue flash cyps (Swim at the top of the tank) i'll let you know.

Look @ my current set-up pics for today on my profile and you will see how I placed my spraybars.


----------



## jerry1 (Oct 13, 2010)

You can put the spray bars on the sides, on the back, an inch or so below water and aimed in line with the water line, aimed straight down, aimed down at an angle, etc...

You can drill the holes a little bigger to reduce velocity out of the spraybars.

You can cut them in half and connect with 1/2" tubing so half can aim one way and the other half another way. 

You can put a valve inline with the output to reduce/control flow. 

Lots of options. You just need to figure out what is best for your setup.


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

yea i think im going to add more holes or maybe make the existing ones a bit bigger.


----------



## daewoo59 (Aug 2, 2010)

*spray bar*

Try as seen in the picture.Mine 2217 working well for the past six months.


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

That is the same kind of spray bar that came with my 2229 wet/dry and I hate it. I changed it to the same kind that are on the Pro 3 models.
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4586+9606&pcatid=9606


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

i was just thinking.. how about getting a 3' 6" or so spray bar to run o the back wall nd connect one hose to each side?? More holes for it to spray out of.. plus if its custom i can get a nice clear one or something. any idea as to where i may be able to get something like that done? if not i may cut a piece of tubing, disconnect the end caps, and connect the two spray bars with a tube in the middle.. o_0.


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

hey is that intake/spray bar set any good jrman?


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

so im gonna try widening the holes in one of the spray bars to see how it works. might try and add some holes even.


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

AquariumNoob said:


> hey is that intake/spray bar set any good jrman?


I like it. It's the same spray bar that comes with the 2080 and 2075.


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

i found a different cheaper solution.. i just took the spray bar out and made the existing holes bigger.. Dont even know the bit size.. just found one laying around that looked around the right size for the job.. so i drilled through the existing holes and extended em on both spray bars (tried one first in case i skrewed it up just to test and it seemed to work).. it lowered the pressure by a bit- not too much but enough, definately.. and i took the 2nd bar and lowered it a bit below the 2nd so that the current isnt too bad (instead of current from both of them, you pass through two seperate currents from different directions). still lots of flow though but we'll see what happens.


----------

